# Watersnake trolling motors



## albright1695 (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone tried the new watersnake trolling motors? Was wondering about the performance and if the same quality is as good as the big 2 - MK and MG. Good to see something else to choose from anyway. I think wal-mart will be carrying them soon.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 21, 2010)

First I've heard of them, so did a search and found their website: https://www.watersnakeusa.com/


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 21, 2010)

From what I can see, they look to primarily be Chinese made clones of the previous generation Minn Kota and Motorguides. I see a handful of resemblances on most of those. 

We are seeing a lot of better quality Chinese made stuff start appearing over here. I'm not sure all of it is up to that of old American made stuff, but a good bit of it is definitely better quality than the Harbor Freight disposable stuff. One thing I'm seeing a lot of is the newer technology inverter welders. Longevity and Everlast have both recently come out with machines that, on the surface, seem to be decent quality machines, at a lower price than the Miller/Lincoln/Thermadyne counterpart. Only time will tell as to the longevity of these machines, but from what I've seen (and this topic is discussed quite often), the initial quality and customer service is actually quite good. 

With both the trolling motors and the welders, I can't say I'd personally buy one now, but if things continue as they are, a lot of these things may prove to be quality items yet.


----------



## DaveInGA (Sep 22, 2010)

What I want to know is why I should pay the same price for a trolling motor made in China vs. one made in the USA. If it's made in China, I think it should be a lot less.

I made a quick price comparison of these motors on the Walmart website and it appears to be about the same price for a 54 ftlb Watersnake and a 50 ftlb Minn Kota. Right now, I'm thinking due to availability of parts and service, the MK is the smarter buy.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I didn't see the prices listed. I figured they'd be a good bit less. Kinda changes the whole perspective.


----------



## brmurray (Sep 22, 2010)

like I told my fishing partner, when it comes to making it back to the ramp, I will pay for the motor that will get me there. I would go the MK if the price was the same.


----------

